# Happy frog or Fox Farm light warrior soil?



## shimmz22 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey all,
i recently started a grow and purchased fox farm ocean forest soil. From my understanding some marijuana strains cannot go into this soil so i went back to my local hydro store and they only carry happy frog and not FF light warrior. Is the HAppy frog soil the same as FF light warrior? and can i still replant happy frog into ocean forest soil? Does anyone use fox farm ocean forest and happy frog together? Any input would be great and + REPS.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2011)

I use FFOF for everything. I top dress the plants before going into flowering with Happy frog and lightly mix it in.
Good luck


----------



## shimmz22 (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you think putting seedlings directly into happy frog would be good? I dont wait a soil thats hot


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 14, 2011)

You can start in smaller pots and use a seedling mix. 

Then when theyre ready you could transplant into a bigger pot filled with FF


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 14, 2011)

Light warrior for seedlings. I transplant into my final bucket from the party cups. Lower 75% of bucket is for FFOF. The rest is light warrior and FFOX mixed. 

Everyone does it different. I don't like transplanting a lot. Find what you're comfortable with.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 14, 2011)

I had good results putting sprouts in 50/50 happyfrog/FFOF.


----------

